# Festive Season Meet - South East



## The Lion (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi everyone

Assuming, we don't have another nightmare last minute grinch moment from the politicians, I'll be down visiting family for Xmas in South Bucks from around 23 Dec-3 Jan. 

As it was so nice to meet many of you at the H4H Day, it'd be good to organise a game somewhere in the Thames Valley. I'm very keen to play a few courses round there, with Berkhamsted top of the list. 

A four ball or two would be ideal. Is anyone interested?

Best,
The Lion


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 16, 2021)

I'd be up for it if it didn't clash with my days at work.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 17, 2021)

I’d be well up for it as long as it isn’t the 28th.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2021)

I’d be keen


----------



## dufferman (Dec 19, 2021)

Id give it a go!


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 21, 2021)

Depending on the day I may be around, would love to play Berkhamstead!


----------



## The Lion (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’ve arrived Down South! I’ll have a look and see what I can do re organising something for just after the weekend. 

Will keep you posted..


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2021)

Although Im supposed to be “in the office” I have cleared it with a colleague that if I need to “go on a course” then she’ll cover for me


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Although Im supposed to be “in the office” I have cleared it with a colleague that if I need to “go on a course” then she’ll cover for me
		
Click to expand...

Technically you'd actually be telling the truth there 😅


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Although Im supposed to be “in the office” I have cleared it with a colleague that if I need to “go on a course” then she’ll cover for me
		
Click to expand...

She deserves colleague of the year award.


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			She deserves colleague of the year award.
		
Click to expand...

She tells me that often enough without you taking her side


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2021)

She sounds clued up!


----------



## The Lion (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi guys. Hope everyone had a nice Xmas? 

I’ve been having a good look the last few days, and many places are pretty full up to nearly 1pm as most are on holiday this week.

This would reduce us to two balls in order to get around in the gloom, probably making this a non starter. 

Unless anyone has any bright ideas? 

Best
The Lion 🦁


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 27, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi guys. Hope everyone had a nice Xmas? 

I’ve been having a good look the last few days, and many places are pretty full up to nearly 1pm as most are on holiday this week.

This would reduce us to two balls in order to get around in the gloom, probably making this a non starter. 

Unless anyone has any bright ideas? 

Best
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

A 2-ball course maybe?  Royal St George’s?


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m not in a good place at the moment so will give this a miss


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m not in a good place at the moment so will give this a miss
		
Click to expand...

Hang over?


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Hang over?
		
Click to expand...

Wish it was mate - the old depression has kicked me squarely in the nuts the last 2 days


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wish it was mate - the old depression has kicked me squarely in the nuts the last 2 days
		
Click to expand...

I wish you well James


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wish it was mate - the old depression has kicked me squarely in the nuts the last 2 days
		
Click to expand...

See pm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wish it was mate - the old depression has kicked me squarely in the nuts the last 2 days
		
Click to expand...

As someone that has really struggled this year with my mental health (and old issues still bubbling away in the background) I feel for you. PM me anytime you need to talk


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wish it was mate - the old depression has kicked me squarely in the nuts the last 2 days
		
Click to expand...

Stay strong buddy!


----------



## The Lion (Dec 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m not in a good place at the moment so will give this a miss
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			As someone that has really struggled this year with my mental health (and old issues still bubbling away in the background) I feel for you. PM me anytime you need to talk
		
Click to expand...

I’m really sorry to hear this. I hope you’re ok. I’ve struggled a lot myself over all these lockdowns and I know how tough things have been for so many. 

I really hope you get better soon. 

Best wishes
The Lion


----------

